# ECA -Again...



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Appologies for starting another thread on ECA stack for weight loss.

So far, i've been shedding the lbs without any supplements however beginning to slow up as expected.

Thinking about starting on ECA however have read loads of conflicting write ups about cycling it, i.e. 2weeks on, 2weeks off etc? Some say you should, others say you dont need to.

What is your experiences? Should i look to cycle it or can i stay on for 4-6 weeks etc?

Would like some first hand information before i decide to commit to it. :thumb:


----------



## Illium (May 10, 2009)

I took it a month straight and it was effective throughout on my first cycle. At the end of the month I did notice a reduction in sweat and I was a little more hungry but still ok.

Second Cycle I did I was doing 5 days on weekend off. This worked for me again for 1 1/2 to 2 months.

I think you can just go on it and you will notice when the it starts being less effective and you can adjust from there IMO

I should say I was taking at least 2 doses sometimes 3 if I was up really early. Again I'm sure you know but I wouldnt take it after 3 later then this really messed with my sleep.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

2 weeks on 2 weeks off, i lost 1st 7lbs

im currently on my 2nd week off, plenty of info on here look it up.

if your really stuck drop me a pm


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

The main problem with ECA is that as time goes on the 'side effects' get less, but its effectiveness do not.

I made this mistake.

I was on 1 capsule a day, at first i got the head rush, sweating etc and fealt great.

Then after 2 weeks it was wearing off, so i went to 2 capsules.

After a few months i was on 6 capsules a day and didnt sweat, wasnt hot, could sleep perfectly and had no appetite suppressent. However i started getting pains in my chest, and when i researched i discovered that just because the side effects are wearing off, you shouldnt up the dosage.

I would reccomend 8 weeks on and 4 weeks off personally. I dont think that just taking it for 2 or 3 weeks is enough to see a significant result.

I have just come off it after 6 months without a break and the 'come-down' is not as bad as some would suggest.

It took about a week for my body to completely adjust to not having the ECA.

Hope this helps

Gaz


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I find it helps to keep the caffeine and drop the eph when coming off, you get less of a crash that's just my personal experience. I do think you can stay on for long periods of time as long as you take regular rest days, like i said keeping the caffeine and perhaps adding Yohimbine on the eph off days.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> I find it helps to keep the caffeine and drop the eph when coming off, you get less of a crash that's just my personal experience. I do think you can stay on for long periods of time as long as you take regular rest days, like i said keeping the caffeine and perhaps adding Yohimbine on the eph off days.


Good to see yohimbine being mentioned. The forgotten fat burning supplement. For those who don't know what yohimbine is here is a quick explanation. I think it is correct, please correct if details are wrong.

Basically there are 2 types of adrenoreceptors on the fat cells. Alpha and Beta (There are sub types too, but we'll keep it simple). The alpha adrenoreceptors are like breaks to freeing the FFA's from bodyfat triglycerides, and the beta receptors are like the accelerators. ECA acts on the beta receptors, and speeds up the freeing of FFA's from the cells. Yohimbine acts on the Alpha receptors by blocking them.

Logic would say that if you take have less breaks and more acceleration this will speed up things on the double.

However, there is a problem. Yohimbine and Eph do not mix, and can cause some pretty bad side effects like high blood pressure and racing heart rate.

Therefore the advice above to cycle ECA and yohimbine is correct.

What I personally do is have Yohimbine on an empty stomach first thing right before my fasted cardio in the morning. This is the only real effective way to take yohimbine as it is much more effective on empty stomach and right before exercise. Yohimbine has a short half life, so I take ECA 5 hours after the Yohimbine, so for me it is

Yohimbine 22mg (Yohimbe bark extract 2% active ingredient) 5:40 am

ECA 30/200/150 11am

ECA 30/200/150 5pm

As mentioned above, do not increase your dose just because you don't get the jitters, hot fulshing, appetite suppresion, and high energy. It is still doing it's job with regards the fat metabolism. I have read somewhere that ECA actually becomes more effective over time with Keto type diets.


----------

